# Dacron??



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

can (Dacron)this material be use for/as acoustical material?? (dacron is some sort of foam, mainly use to wrap around furniture/matresses memory foam)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would all depend on how it's structured, if it's open or closed cell, etc. Normally, IME, Dacron is a material used to make fabric. Even if it was suitable (which I doubt it is), it would be a total WAG on what it would actually do at any frequency.

Bryan


----------



## Lobotomy^ (Nov 19, 2007)

I used Dacron-panels as acoustic treatment to my ht-room. These dacron-panels are used as absorbers in ventilation sound dampers. I got these through my job as I work as designer for industrial ventilations. More information of panels can be found here. Site is norwegian, but amount of absorbation can be seen there.

I made dropped roof to my HT with 100mm panel with airgab from 100mm to 350mm. HT is in concreate block, 3,8m x 3,4m x 2,5m (WxLxH). Heres picture as it is now, still work to do. Dacron in roof is covered with basic black cotton fabric.








There is couple of those dacron panels at walls uncovered at the moment, just to damp first reflections. Will be framed and hanged to wall later on.

Heres measurement of effects of the roof.








Measurement from sweetspot on couch. 
Red is without roof
Green is centerpart of roof, dropped 200mm, in place.
Blue is full roof in place, centerparts + sloped parts + sideparts dropped 450

Measurement was made wrong way though. Sub and both mainchannels were on. Bass response should have been measured with only sub on. Still some effects on response can be seen start as low as 55Hz.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you guys. The Dacron material (cheap in price) I've got is about 1" (inch) thick, so if I use it I'll have to double it at least. I'm currently building wood frames for acoustical foam tiles I have left over from my back wall, which I'll use as first reflect acoustical panels. I'm taking pics of this build for a later post. 
Nice room Lobotomy.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

To be remotely effective in the bottom end, you'll want to use at least 4 thicknesses (4"), 6" is better to reach into the sub range.

Bryan


----------



## Lobotomy^ (Nov 19, 2007)

The dacron-panel I used on my HT is quite heavy. aproximately 45kg/m^3. If your dacron is very light, it doesn't do much even if it is 6" thick. Also my dacron is designed to sound damping, yours dacron in furniture industry. Although both are same material, their structure isn't alike at all .With luck you'll hive nice and cheap acoustic foam, but I think its unlikely.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

agreed :wave: , I'll stick with the foam tiles, would those work better? there are only 2" thick.
I'll be using them as side panels for first sound reflection point.


----------



## Lobotomy^ (Nov 19, 2007)

Thin profiled acoustic foam tiles designed for studios usually damp only high frequencys. Some mineral wool behind those tiles will help it to be effective lower, but don't expect damp any room modes, if you have problem with those.

I really can't suggest what is enough for thickness of area. Or what materials to use. Too many unknowns for that.

Nice looking set up though.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again, I'll post later some pics of those panels I've been making and hopefully they do some good to the audio experience.


----------

